# Hello from Virginia!



## DSorah (May 30, 2021)

Hey Folks -

So I decided I would give up Facebook because it occupied too much of my life. It was all going great until I discovered this forum. At least I’m learning new things from this forum. 

I am a music professor who had taken a hiatus from electronic music and composition because of life in general and my focus on teaching and performing. However the pandemic has allowed me the time to rediscover my love for this stuff. Concerts, for me, have been temporarily replaced by creating my own music in the studio. 

I’m grateful for each of you and the contributions you have made to this community. I have learned a great deal already.

Best wishes!

Donnie


----------



## Double Helix (May 30, 2021)

Probably a really good idea to sub VI-C for that "other" social media, Donnie
From one college professor (Florida) to another, a warm welcome. Have fun!


----------



## sinkd (May 31, 2021)

Hi Donnie, and welcome.

I am also a college teacher, composer and sometimes electronic performer. I agree about what a great resource this community is--glad you are here!

DS


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Hi Donnie. Another teacher here, albeit in a completely different field. Ditching FB and then joining VI-C may prove to be the best decision ever.... if you want to spend even MORE time of your life hanging out with a bunch of actually cool and largely friendly & knowledgeable music fans online hehe

Greetings from The Netherlands. Looking forward to hear your input!


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Probably a really good idea to sub VI-C for that "other" social media, Donnie
> From one college professor (Florida) to another, a warm welcome. Have fun!


Nice to ‘meet’ you and yes, this is a good replacement. Where do you teach?


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

sinkd said:


> Hi Donnie, and welcome.
> 
> I am also a college teacher, composer and sometimes electronic performer. I agree about what a great resource this community is--glad you are here!
> 
> DS


Hello Damon -
Thanks for saying hello. I am near Bristol so not that far away from Cullowee.


----------



## Double Helix (May 31, 2021)

DSorah said:


> Nice to ‘meet’ you and yes, this is a good replacement. Where do you teach?


When the fall semester rolls around, I will begin my 29th year at The State College of Florida: literature, creative writing, rhetoric & composition.


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> When the fall semester rolls around, I will begin my 29th year at The State College of Florida: literature, creative writing, rhetoric & composition.


Wow! Congratulations. I just finished my thirteenth year teaching at The University of Virginia's College at Wise with seven years of public school teaching prior to that.


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Donnie. Another teacher here, albeit in a completely different field. Ditching FB and then joining VI-C may prove to be the best decision ever.... if you want to spend even MORE time of your life hanging out with a bunch of actually cool and largely friendly & knowledgeable music fans online hehe
> 
> Greetings from The Netherlands. Looking forward to hear your input!


Hello!

Thanks for the welcome and reply. I am learning a lot already, but this summer has already proven busy with teaching two summer courses and a variety of other obligations. Hope to be able to pop in from time to time to see what all is going on.

I was in the Netherlands on a two-week European tour that happened four years in a row. One year we participated in the World Music Contest in Kerkrade.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

DSorah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and reply. I am learning a lot already, but this summer has already proven busy with teaching two summer courses and a variety of other obligations. Hope to be able to pop in from time to time to see what all is going on.
> 
> I was in the Netherlands on a two-week European tour that happened four years in a row. One year we participated in the World Music Contest in Kerkrade.


Cool. Kerkrade is about as far as one can possibly remove oneself from where I live (Groningen) in our huge country, spanning no less than 350 kilometers


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Actually, IIRC, some of the world’s best timpani are made in the province that Kerkrade’s a part of. (Adams).


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Kerkrade is about as far as one can possibly remove oneself from where I live (Groningen) in our huge country, spanning no less than 350 kilometers


I loved my time there, although brief. We also traveled through Amsterdam and a few other cities I can't recall the names of at this moment. Beautiful country!


----------



## DSorah (May 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Actually, IIRC, some of the world’s best timpani are made in the province that Kerkrade’s a part of. (Adams).


I know that those are great instruments, but didn't realize they were constructed there. Thanks for the info!


----------



## sinkd (May 31, 2021)

DSorah said:


> Hello Damon -
> Thanks for saying hello. I am near Bristol so not that far away from Cullowee.


You bet! It would be great to know if we have students with common interests and proclivities that might be blended in our mutual proximity. Message me if you are interested.


----------



## Double Helix (May 31, 2021)

DSorah said:


> . . . with seven years of public school teaching prior to that.


Now that takes _courage_ -- many people simply have no idea what public school teachers endure. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2021)

Welcome Prof! Just a word of warning. They call this place "VI *Control*", however, you'll quickly discover nothing could be further from the truth. Virtually everyone here has chronic G.A.S. and before you know it they'll convince you to mortgage your home for obscure sample libraries you'll forget you have before you even use them. Aside from that, it's a lively bunch of very cool and talented folks. Cheers from CA Wine Country! 😎🍷


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Don't believe this person for a minute ^. We are all very much in control. We buy stuff with our third mortgage because we truly need it and use all of our stuff all the time. I hear this person lives next door to 8Dio HQ. He must be secretly on their payroll to keep us from spending money over at the competition. I urge you to act cautiously!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 1, 2021)

Psst! Anyone wanna buy a slightly used Bazantar? It's only missing a few strings but you'll never notice.


----------



## DSorah (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm fitting right in here. I've been on a run with some Spitfire libraries recently...


----------

